# Lizards > Chameleons >  Some Chameleon Pictures.

## SoCaliSon

i am bored so I thought I would share my main Herp interest these days.  My girlfriend Julia and I have been focusing on captive breeding of Veiled and Panther Chameleons... Here are some pics of our Breeders.  Excuse the Obscene amount of Pics! :Very Happy: 







































RIP Capn' Mo :Sad:

----------


## littleindiangirl

Those are some wild animals! I had no idea veiled's showed so much color.  Very cool man

----------


## SoCaliSon

Thanks! :Very Happy:   The one side shot of the Veiled with the Spots on the perch towards the end is probably the most colorful Female Veiled I have ever encountered.  She threw us for a loop as she appeared male in the Juvie stage, but turned out to be a very, Strong Proud Female.

----------


## LadyOhh

Cooooool  :Very Happy: 

I've never gotten up the nerve to own a Cham yet. One of these days...

----------


## SoCaliSon

They are amazing animals to keep.  I will have Veiled and Panther babies Late this year~early next year...  Sounds like a great time to try your hand at it Heather. :Wink:

----------


## papaK

nice... i really like the colors of the different panther chams.  how many crickets do they go through a week?

----------


## Debbienflorida

awesome,awesome, awesome pics. The feeding ones are too cool. I am setting up the habitat for my first Veiled so I hope mine grows up as beautifully as yours have!

----------


## SoCaliSon

> nice... i really like the colors of the different panther chams. how many crickets do they go through a week?


Thanks!  Variety is key in their diets so I actually breed Dubia Roaches, Silkworms, Superworms, and Crickets.  Their main staples are Dubias and Silkies of which the adults tpically eat 3-6 full size feeders ever other day...and the occasional gutloaded superworm in between.





> awesome,awesome, awesome pics. The feeding ones are too cool. I am setting up the habitat for my first Veiled so I hope mine grows up as beautifully as yours have!


Awesome!  If you have any questions getting setup feel free to PM me.  Large Screen Cage with live plants, 5.0 UV Tube, Basking Light, and No substrate.  THey are a lot of work but I find them very rewarding.

Thanks for the comments!

Joe

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

]

I think this pic is my favorite... Its awesome! You need to submit it for the photo contest. He just looks like hes chillin, maybe its just me but its a cool pic haha

----------

h00blah (07-20-2010)

----------


## icygirl

Gorgeous chams, thanks for sharing!!

----------


## python.princess

Holy color! Awesome pics!

----------


## blackcrystal22

Hard to believe you only have six chameleons! AhA.
They are beautiful. I'm just not too... good with the bugs.

----------


## Debbienflorida

> If you have any questions getting setup feel free to PM me.  Large Screen Cage with live plants, 5.0 UV Tube, Basking Light, and No substrate.  THey are a lot of work but I find them very rewarding.
> 
> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> Joe


 Thanks, so far I have everything but the 5.0 UVB tube.  I will PM you the size of the screen enclosure soon and I do have some feeding questions. Right now he is eating 1/2" crickets great. I have the crickets setup and they are eating well so he is getting some well fed crickets too!  Thanks for the info offer and I am sure I will have tons of question being a first time cham keeper! So far he is behaving the way most of the caresheets say he should (spent most of the day moving around under the basking light then this evening he moved under some of the Shefflera leaves so I turned off his basking light for the night. This was his first day in the enclosure and he had been in a temp setup since coming home from Daytona Saturday night. It took some hunting to find the live plants I wanted for him. I have been misting 3 times a day but I want to set up a drip system soon.

----------

